# Happy Birthday to rayrecrok



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday to rayrecrok who is 68 today
ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
Many Happy Returns


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Ray :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy birthday Ray  

Sandra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Many happy returns Ray,hope you like the fireworks I arranged especially for your birthday at 7.30 this morning :lol:


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy birthday cock


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Ray,have good day.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Many happy returns, Ray!

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a good one Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Ray, I'm guessing you might break one of your rules and have a wee drink today. :roll: Have a great day, matey.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ray, have a great day! Sorry cant post smilies as posting by phone so xxx


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Bonne anniversaire Ray :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

smileys from me and Grath who is on the mobile 

he owes me three :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

WOT another one, 
Happy Birthday Ray.   :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ray


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ray

Dive in! - you know you deserve it


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ray,
Roger


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Many happy returns. It's a good age!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many happy returns to Captain Birdseye, AKA Chief fish botherer Ray!! XXX


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have a great Birthday Ray     
Will raise a toast to you tonight.

Sue and John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a really good birthday... will eat a piece of toast in your honour tonight.

Alan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Right, I have a bet with Steve Wak44 how many congrats I get for my birthday, I need 25+to get 5 Euros, so I need another 5 to relieve him of his money, but it must be before 12am..

He is sat here drinking my whiskey, or his whiskey he got me for my birthday...

So come on folks help me stuff him. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy bithday again   

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh go on then, just to show I bear no grudges about my launch pad! :lol:






happy Birthday, Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have finished me toast. It was alright actually!

Alan


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Come on folks another three will settle it four to be sure :wink: ...There is a free thanks in it :lol: 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is it your birthday Ray?

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it midnight yet?
A


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

:new-bday: ccasion5:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:new-bday: Ray hope its been a good one and the fish are biting :new-bday: 


Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmmmm..............

Due to some skulduggery(underhand, unscrupulous, or dishonest behaviour or activities) by rayrecrook(correct spelling)and the easily bought MHF members who will do anything to get a thanks this bet is null and void,here's a picture of the old goat blowing out the candles on his birthday cake yesterday-due to fire regulations the restaurant refused to supply the correct amount of age related candles. :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds fair to me, Wackyman.

BTW, tell Ray he'll never get rid of those moobs eating cake. DAMHIK! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! Thats all I needed to wake up to! I go to sleep having been traumatised by Gnome porn on "Another forum" and wake up to seeing his Fizzog on here!!  

Looks like he has fallen asleep bless him. 

And why is his carer dressed as a Cow Girl?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

You would have been proud of me, we had been boozing since 11am we really supped some stuff..

it was the festival where they make pealla piela peilelea that foreign stuff the Spanish eat, there are fires all through the town lit on the road and they have the foreign stuff on the boil on all of them, there are numbers painted on the kerb to indicate where each family can have there fires, it is all free and you can have as much as you want..

The cow girls hat is from one of the bars, you just get a beer and you can have a hat, I now have several, then the Irish bar a bit up the road gave away an Irish tall hat free with their beer and Guiness, I have several of them also... Get the theme..

We finished boozing in our van with loads pilled in , with the singalong in keys that have not been invented yet, sung along to Steve or myself strumming a wildley out of tune guitar, which also some how could play chords that had not been invented yet, or it could have been Jazz :lol: 

ray.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Tight lines !


----------

